# OpenOffice Base auf Server benutzen



## MikeNuo (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin schon seit Wochen auf der Suche nach einer Antwort auf meine Frage.
Also, ich habe ein Homepage-Projekt schon geplant, und es fehlt jetzt nur noch das 
wichtigste. 

Ich möchte gerne mein Wörterbuch bzw. meine OpenOffice Datenbank auf meiner Homepage einbinden, so das wenn man auf der Homepage bei "Suchen" ein Wort eingibt, das dieses den aus der Datenbank angezeigt wird. Ist vom Prinzip her genau das selbe wie http://www.ein.anderes-wort.de ... Die Datenbank ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber das kann man ja nach und nach noch aufstocken. Mich interessiert es lediglich wie ich meine Datenbank für eine Abfrage auf meinen Server hochladen bzw. einbinden kann.


Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. August 2012)

Hi,

es gibt zwar sicherlich Wrapper und Connectoren, mit denen du auf deine OO-Datenbank zugreifen kannst, aber ich rate dir dringend dazu, ein richtiges DBMS zu nutzen. PgSQL, MySQL oder so was in der Art. Denke mal dass du mit der Base-Datenbank derbe Performance-Probleme mit der Zeit bekommen wirst.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## MikeNuo (4. August 2012)

Hmmm .... Okay, aber Ding ist das ich nicht mit MySQL umgehen kann. Aber man kann doch sicherlich die DB in die MySQL DB importieren oder?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. August 2012)

Hi,

keine Ahnung wie es da mit Export- / Import zwischen den beiden Systemen geht. Kannst du die Datenbank von OO exportieren / als SQL speichern? Dann solltest du keine großen Probleme haben, den Datenbank in MySQL dann einzulesen.

Auf die schnelle hab ich per Google folgendes gefunden: Klick. Anscheinend soll das relativ einfach mit Copy-Paste funktionieren dass du die Tabellen rüber bekommst.

Zu MySQL: Kannst du SQL? Wenn du deine Abfragen baust, dann sollte es keine großen Unterschiede geben, ob das Ding im Hintergrund nun OO oder MySQL ist.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## MikeNuo (5. August 2012)

Also das einzige was ich kann ist CSS und HTML ... Das andere habe ich durch Google hinbekommen  
Leider kann ich meine DB nicht als MySQl speichern, sondern nur als "ODF" .... 
Ich kann zwar eine DB erstellen und diese dann mit einer bestehenden MySQL verbinden, aber da müsste ich wiederum alles neu machen


----------

